# Roadmaster supreme drawing



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 5, 2017)

I found this drawing and thought I would share it.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2017)

I've always been curious about this one.
1937 Roadmaster Supreme, equipped with the handlebar mount instrument console.
Wouldn't that be the find of the century?


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 5, 2017)

Really such an elegant design.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 5, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 687580



Look at that young stud!


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Look at that young stud!




That was my first time picking in California. A very long time ago....


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Oct 7, 2017)

catfish said:


> That was my first time picking in California. A very long time ago....



Ain't many places here to pick my friend!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2017)

check those struts in that pic.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2017)

Harley Mclemore said:


> Ain't many places here to pick my friend!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




A long time ago there were some.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2017)

The bikes that catfish posted belonged to Chuck Rosa. I'm not sure if he still owns the black/orange RMS but the green/green RMS was purchased by me.

I kept the original parts and blew the rest apart. It turns out that the frame was a fake (sex change)


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2017)

mrg said:


> check those struts in that pic.




The struts are different in this rendering as well as the straight non curved cranks.

I don't really think that any were produced like that though.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah,
There's way more of these bikes out there, than there actually is.
There's probably only a small handful of genuine CWC factory built bikes out there.
The rest have been fabricated, so it's definitely a buyer beware situation if your in the market for a 37/38 Roadmaster Supreme.
To the point, that if your bike is a restored bike, then it's probably a home built.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2017)

I agree, my restored black/orange is a documented genuine frame but that green/green was not as I was pissed when I found that out after purchase. Scratch that from the registry.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't think that the instrument dash console
was ever built either, but wouldn't that be a mind blower to come across one of those in somebody's shed?
That would definitely be a holy £#|+! moment.


----------



## 39zep (Oct 8, 2017)

Is there more pics of this one out there?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh man!!
I'd love to see more of that bike as well.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I've always been curious about this one.
> 1937 Roadmaster Supreme, equipped with the handlebar mount instrument console.
> Wouldn't that be the find of the century?View attachment 687570



I can see John doing a one of a kind for himself.  Man, that would be sweet!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I can see John doing a one of a kind for himself.  Man, that would be sweet!



Maybe a few, because I would certainly be interested in one for myself.
I wonder if Westfield picked up on this design, and that is where the inspiration for their dash design came from?


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Maybe a few, because I would certainly be interested in one for myself.
> I wonder if Westfield picked up on this design, and that is where the inspiration for their dash design came from?




Westfield put out their dashboard a few years before this.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2017)

catfish said:


> Westfield put out their dashboard a few years before this.



The Onnie Mankki patent was filed in May of 1936, so maybe that's why it never made it into production.
The patent may have been denied because it was too similar to the Westfield design.


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 9, 2017)

I beleive this a correct '37 Supreme fork and fender I purchased from a cabe member awhile back. Never found the rest.....


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 10, 2017)

I can't tell on the fender without seeing the duck tail but the fork does appear to be correct.


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 10, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I can't tell on the fender without seeing the duck tail but the fork does appear to be correct.



No ducktail on the fender.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2017)

BWbiker said:


> No ducktail on the fender.....



No duck tail = no '37/8 RMS. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> No duck tail = no '37/8 RMS. V/r Shawn



Maybe '39?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 11, 2017)

It could still be a 37-38 fender but not a Supreme fender.

That being said, those parts either came off a girls bike or a 39-40 four gill.

Just my guess.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2018)

I figured, that this thread was as good as any, to add a couple of my favorite shots from our CWC ride yesterday.

 

 The 1937 Cleveland Welding Company built,
Roadmaster Supreme was truly an amazing design.
Thank's to, Onnie Mankki.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jun 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I figured, that this thread was as good as any, to add a couple of my favorite shots from our CWC ride yesterday.View attachment 818848 View attachment 818849 The 1937 Cleveland Welding Company built,
> Roadmaster Supreme was truly an amazing design.
> Thank's to, Onnie Mankki.



THAT....is my new favourite bike!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> I can't tell on the fender without seeing the duck tail but the fork does appear to be correct.




Is the Duck Tail fenders only on the Y Frame or also on the Supreme standard equipment. Cause I’m seeing 2 different fenders on some of these rides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I figured, that this thread was as good as any, to add a couple of my favorite shots from our CWC ride yesterday.View attachment 818848 View attachment 818849 The 1937 Cleveland Welding Company built,
> Roadmaster Supreme was truly an amazing design.
> Thank's to, Onnie Mankki.




I’m digging this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 687580



Looks like my frame...LOL


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 16, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> There's way more of these bikes out there, than there actually is.
> There's probably only a small handful of genuine CWC factory built bikes out there.
> The rest have been fabricated, so it's definitely a buyer beware situation if your in the market for a 37/38 Roadmaster Supreme.
> To the point, that if your bike is a restored bike, then it's probably a home built.




I disagree with if they are restored they home built... just a original bike that was restored... If you know what your looking at you can tell repro and original tanks.... Also a lot of original paint bikes have been messed with as well through the different owners they have had.


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Here she is all together.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 18, 2018)

After all these years, Keith (Kid) Deans work still looks great.

Nice pic Ethan.


----------

